# 84 Toyota X-Cab, Fisher Plow, Frame Rust



## EPACF (Dec 7, 2003)

I have an 84 toyota with a couple soft spots on the frame right side near the rear axle. It doesn't seem to be terribly weak, but it failed inspection because of it. It's a farm tagged truck, but does have to pass partial inspection- can't have any holes in the frame. Any ideas on how to fix, or cover it up, well enough for inspection?
Jeff


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

you see the old one rust :crying: Inside the frame rails by the spring perches and by the gas tank are the most prone. I suggest dropping the tank and taking a hammer to find all the soft spots. Then clean up the areas(grind to fresh metal) then weld in some patches. I have had several Toyotas from that time period 84 85 86 and this is common and a common way of fixing them. The reason I say drop the tank and so forth is to make sure you get it all once so you wont have to repeat the process in 3 or 4 years due to unchecked spots.


----------

